# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Обновление 1С - перестали формироваться проводки.

## Solt

Здравствуйте!
1:С Предприятие 7.7. для SQL. 
Бухгалтерский учёт, Розница+УСН: после обновления релиза не формируются проводкиза 2021 год при проведении/перепроведении документов: книга покупок, закрытие месяца, зачёт НДС.
Это возможно исправить?

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Здравствуйте!
> 1:С Предприятие 7.7. для SQL. 
> Бухгалтерский учёт, Розница+УСН: после обновления релиза не формируются проводкиза 2021 год при проведении/перепроведении документов: книга покупок, закрытие месяца, зачёт НДС.
> Это возможно исправить?


Уточните, что за конфигурация и ее рализ?

----------

